# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Champiñón de campo (Agaricus campestris)

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Al hilo del post de Luján aprovecho para subir las fotos del exquisito champiñón de campo, para mí de calidad gastronómica muy superior a las especies que se cultivan de forma industrial para su venta.

Es una especie muy frecuente y por lo tanto fácil de encontrar en pastizales y prados abonados por estiércol de ganado. Es una seta, que conociéndola no entraña ningún peligro en su recolección, si exceptuamos algunas especies parecidas del mismo género Agaricus y que pertenecen a la sección Xanthodermatae, algo tóxicas, de olor a gas o a iodo y cuyos pies amarillean al tacto (hace poco os ponía el post de _Agaricus iodosmus_ perteneciente a esta sección: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ricus-iodosmus). Lo más peligroso sería confundirlo con las Amanitas blancas mortales (_Amanita verna_, _A. virosa_, ejemplares blancos de _A. phalloides_...) de las que se diferencia porque éstas presentan láminas de color blanco y volva en la base del pie.

El champiñón de campo (_Agaricus campestris_) se reconoce por los sombreros carnosos, globosos cuando son jóvenes, luego se abren y se aplanan. La cutícula es de color blanco, y puede ser lisa o presentar algunas escamas sobre todo en el centro. El margen del sombrero excede el borde de las láminas. Las láminas son libres, de color rosa vivo en los ejemplares jóvenes, para pasar progresivamente del color marrón chocolate a negras en la vejez. El pie suele ser rechoncho, blanco, y con un anillo membranoso, simple, colgante, muy fugaz. Al corte, la carne es de color blanco, con tonalidades rosadas y con un olor y sabor muy agradables.
















Saludos.
Emilio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tienen buena pinta Emilio aunque yo no las he probado nunca, que pena.
Bueno a lo mejor con el tiempo acabo de conocerlas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De esos, en el césped, recojo todos los días 5-6. Están bastante buenos la verdad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

